# Cpt 93286



## daniel (Feb 8, 2010)

Is anyone using this code whith Insertion of a pacemaker surgery?

If so, is this more appropritate to use, rather than CPT 93280 or 93288 when the Physician performs this service before or after the Insertion?







PERI-PROCEDURAL DEVICE EVALUATIONP5P
_____ 93286 Peri-procedural device evaluation and programming of device system parameters before or after a surgery, procedure, or test with physician analysis, review and report; single, dual, or multiple lead pacemaker system




Thank You
Daniel,CPC


----------



## molivier (Feb 9, 2010)

*93286*

Daniel- I think that the key is that Peri-procedural that they threw in there
according to guidelines that I can find

"Report 93286 once before and once after surgery, procedure, or test, when device evaluation and programming is performed before and after surgery, procedure, or test
(Do not report 93286 in conjunction with 93279-93281, 93288)"


Hope that helps


----------

